# Tifa's Twin Doelings - FLUFFY Pics PG 2



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Tifa gave me :kidred: :kidred: at around 3 p.m. on leap day.  Went exactly on day 150 from her first breed date. The ultrasound showed that she shouldn't have been far enough along to have taken that day...so I'm wondering if she had a split heat and conceived five or so days later..and maybe this was really 145? Don't know! Lol. Tricky goats!

All I know is they are big and strong, everyone is happy, and they both have blue eyes! I think the girl with white has a tiny little moon spot on her right hip near her tail, but I will look them over more tomorrow with more light. My right eye was really stinging so I only had one contact in the whole time. She had no real signs beyond no ligaments. No discharge until a few minutes before she pushed out the first kid. The second one just fell out while she was standing up cleaning the first.

Doe 2 (Rikku)









Doe 1 (Yuna)









Not the best photos. My friend took them and you can't really even see Yuna. I will get better photos after work tomorrow.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Tifa's Twin Doelings*

Cuties!  Buckskins are so pretty, congrats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Tifa's Twin Doelings*

Very cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Tifa's Twin Doelings*

I posted this on your count down thred but I will put it here too....

Congrats!!!! :kidred: :kidred: !!!! With the moon spots... I know Merlin (Fireworks sire) his kids moon spots pop up later... my doeling brook(Merlin kid) had moon spots when she was born and more poped up! along with her sisters that had none when born and had lots of little ones by the time they left @ 10-12 weeks old.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Tifa's Twin Doelings*

Omg I LOVE the first one!!! What a little beauty  She's already so showy and well, just gorgeous! Congratulations X :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Tifa's Twin Doelings*

I'm hoping moon spots pop up on Rikku. Lol. And more on Yuna! She seems to have a little silvery shimmer over her hind quarters and that one tiny, dark dot on her hip. I'm wondering if the silvery hair doesn't reveal more moonspots soon. She also has a slightly bigger spot right in the middle of the belt on her left side, but its black so I don't know if it's a moonspot or part of the cape trying to break back through.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Tifa's Twin Doelings*

hope they get more spots for you!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Tifa's Twin Doelings*



firelight27 said:


> I'm hoping moon spots pop up on Rikku. Lol. And more on Yuna! She seems to have a little silvery shimmer over her hind quarters and that one tiny, dark dot on her hip. I'm wondering if the silvery hair doesn't reveal more moonspots soon. She also has a slightly bigger spot right in the middle of the belt on her left side, but its black so I don't know if it's a moonspot or part of the cape trying to break back through.


Yeah, that first photo (Doe 2, or Rikku) has a really cute, dishy little head. I almost chose her to keep just because of that head and the fact that I like blue eyes on darker, solid goats because of the pop it creates. But I'm a sucker for belts. That one is Laura's if she still wants her.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Tifa's Twin Doelings*

:stars: :stars: :leap: :leap:  :leap: :leap: :stars: :stars:

I AM SO EXCITED & HAPPY FOR YOU!!! Yippy!!
Give our baby/momma girl a hug from us! Good girl Tifa!


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Tifa's Twin Doelings*

:leap: YAAA!!!!! I am sooo glad everything went so well and you have :kidred: :kidred: ..what a blessing. They are soo cute and look healthy!! whew..now you can relax a little huh,,..


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Tifa's Twin Doelings*

CUTE!!! Congrats!! :leap:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Tifa's Twin Doelings*

Congrats! Very cute babies...


----------



## shasta05 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Tifa's Twin Doelings*

Congrats!! Love that you got two blue eyed girls!! :wahoo: Love their colors too


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Tifa's Twin Doelings*

They are adorable!! Leap day must be the day for does, ours was born yesterday too.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Tifa's Twin Doelings*

Grats on the cute babies :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Tifa's Twin Doelings*

So cute...... :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Tifa's Twin Doelings*

NO WAY!!!!!

Internet wont let me see pics!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Tifa's Twin Doelings*

Are you getting one Laura?


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Tifa's Twin Doelings*

Aww, they're so cute! Congratulations!

Tifa's labor sounds almost like my doe that had babies yesterday. No signs at all except for her ligs. Thought I saw some discharge on the barn cam, so I ran out there just in time for her to lay down and start pushing out babies. Crazy goats lol.

Glad yours are all doing well.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Tifa's Twin Doelings*

I had a reservation on her! I think I do want that little baby girl! EEEKKKK I cant wait to see her!! lol


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Tifa's Twin Doelings*

I will be posting new photos as soon as I get home. I took them today, but I just sold my truck and am currently having to rely on my husband to cart me around. He is at the mechanic's place, who never shuts up...so who knows when he will pick me up from the barn. (Most of my goats are twenty minutes from the house I actually live in.)

I spent some time sitting in the pen reading a book. Yuna has already go the hang of climbing in my lap and has dubbed me an excellent couch and jungle gym. Rikku is hard to take photos of because when you set her down she runs straight back to you. Its nice when they come out of the womb friendly! Lol.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Tifa's Twin Doelings*

So cute! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Tifa's Twin Doelings*

Awww Congrats! They are really adorable!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Tifa's Twin Doelings*

Photo time!

Yuna:




























Rikku:




























Rikku is a constantly moving squawker at this point, so she wouldn't stand up for me. She kept either running or trying to hunch up, but her build is very similar to her sister's, she is just slightly smaller. Hopefully you can see these Laura!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Tifa's Twin Doelings*

And because it was an adorable photo:










My brother's Australian Shephard wants so bad to be a mommy (of any species! Even though he is a boy!) He has a toy kitten that purrs and meows when you pet it. He carries it everywhere, won't chew on it, and just licks it and cuddles it, especially when it makes noise.

He is so gentle and has never went after any of the goats. He licks and licks the kids if I let him and they end up behaving as if he is their momma.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Aww, they're beautiful! And that's so cute about your brother's dog. I love that picture.


----------



## shasta05 (Jun 30, 2011)

How cute... like the mix of colors they have 

Are you able to see their conformation at that age?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They are beautiful! And the one with the dog is sooo cute!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

ADORABLE!! I love the last pic with the dog


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

awww, too cute! <3


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Cute  Pretty dog to, I want an Aussie someday


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW I LOVE HER!!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Some new photos taken today: 3/10

Rikku:










Her legs are all twisted and wonky in this photo but dang it they won't stand still! Lol.




























Yuna:



















WEEE!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

They are so cute! My dads dog is just like your brothers dog, and is also a boy. Its nice to have around after they are born, makes the cleaning go faster lol


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Adorable goaties! And what color! Love the last leaping picture haha!


----------

